# 70 Kool Lemon Fastback Makeover



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2018)

Cleanup finally got underway yesterday on this one.Its a little rough around the edges and some of the chrome is fairly rusty, but I think it with make a good little rider when finished. Going to need a new speedo cable though.


----------



## Overhauler (Feb 17, 2018)

That will clean up nice Rob, I just picked up it's brother the other day, I just posted it, what's the date of yours


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2018)

FF, June 1970. Ill look for it.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 25, 2018)

Got it finished up today. Nice new tires from Dan( Bicycle Bones). Not gorgeous but a clean presentable little rider. Needs a new speedo cable.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 25, 2018)

looks great


----------

